# First Batch



## wineon4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Made our first batch of Pee. Cherry and Blackberry racked off and used the lees along with lemon and sugar. Looks good


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm thinking you better start another batch, the first one seems to go pretty quickly


----------



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

Julie said:


> i'm thinking you better start another batch, the first one seems to go pretty quickly


 
This is exactly the advice I would give. THanks, Julie. Arne.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 24, 2012)

I racked my cherry and my blackberry last evening and did not have the heart to discard the nice looking lees and sludge. So I researched the skeeter pee forum and made a batch.

5 Gallon Batch

about 1/2 gal of lees from the 2 wines
128 oz of Real Lemon juice
water
6lb of sugar
pectic enzyme
yeast nutrient
SG of 1.060 does this soung right?

Checked this morning and it is doing it "hot and heavy"

Can't wait to rack into the secondary and get it drinkable. How long does it usually take to get to the stage to stabilize


----------



## Arne (Oct 24, 2012)

Skeeter pee gets done pretty fast. All depends on nutrients, temps, amount of sugar and just maybe the time of the moon. Just keep an eye on it. I imagine it will finish fermenting in a couple of weeks or so. Arne.
You will find if you let it sit around for 3 or 4 months it gets to tasting better. One of the problems with it is it doesn't always last that long. Seems like it tasted pretty good young too. A.


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 24, 2012)

I concer with Arne and Julie. You better start at least 2 more batches! I'm on my 6th batch and almost out! LOL I've often stated that my wife likes this hobby that I have started. The strawberry pee that I made seems to be the favorite so far. I just love the endless possibilties of flavors that skeeter pee has.


----------



## wineon4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Last night I added the Zest of 1 orange, 1 large smashed up peach. Now just need to wait until it is ready.

My Cherry and My blackberry are sitting at .990 and super clear and bright almost to pretty to drink. Maybe I will try some this weekend since they are calling for cold and a possible big snow storm.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 28, 2012)

Arne said:


> Skeeter pee gets done pretty fast. All depends on nutrients, temps, amount of sugar and just maybe the time of the moon. Just keep an eye on it. I imagine it will finish fermenting in a couple of weeks or so. Arne.
> You will find if you let it sit around for 3 or 4 months it gets to tasting better. One of the problems with it is it doesn't always last that long. Seems like it tasted pretty good young too. A.



Arne,
do you let it sit in the carboy for 3-4 months, or after it is bottled?...........if in fact it can sit for that long.


----------



## Arne (Nov 29, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> Arne,
> do you let it sit in the carboy for 3-4 months, or after it is bottled?...........if in fact it can sit for that long.


 
I usually just let it sit in the carboy. In the summer when being lazy, just bottle up a gallon and flavor it with frozen cranberry or strawberry. If I want straight lemon, backsweeten with sugar. it disappears so fast in the summer, I tend not to bottle it. This time of year, i get it in the bottles and it is handy to have sittin there. I usually bottle in cappable bottles. Have a bunch of old 10 oz. pop bottles. Nice size and they are made out of heavy glass. In other words, do not break easily. Next batch is going in beer bottles as I have a friend that keeps his beer cold in an old coke machine. Beer bottles fit perfectly in there. Arne.


----------

